# Weird femcel harasses me in train



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




tbh cage @Lars @TRUE_CEL @PubertyMaxxer @coolguy1 @eduardkoopman @Alexanderr


----------



## tents (Jun 13, 2022)

what was being said?


----------



## traveler (Jun 13, 2022)

tents said:


> what was being said?


she said he looks handsome and he said no thanks


----------



## jaw_is_law (Jun 13, 2022)

translate german plz


----------



## Manu le coq (Jun 13, 2022)

Translate pls or rape will be done


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 13, 2022)

sims gibberish


----------



## Scammer (Jun 13, 2022)

Gyatt damn




Instead of fighting with her like a woman hating Incel u should’ve tried to fuck (forcefully)


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

tents said:


> what was being said?





jaw_is_law said:


> translate german plz





Manu le coq said:


> Translate pls or rape will be done


She starts off by saying something about me filming.

I reply saying, I want to film you because I find you very strange and I want you to go back to your seat.

Then you must first not say ''the N-word'' in English and secondly not bring people down (me and my friend were laughing at tinder profiles) and talk about them disgustingly.

And then you can put me on your Snap-

I will do that.

 but if I filmed you 50K people would see it, sweetie.

Ok, fine, but i'm not coming up to you.

No, I'm talking to you about your (expletive) behaviour.

Yeah, but I don't want you to talk to me.

12-year old shit kid. With your fucking (inaudible, leaves)


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Gyatt damn
> View attachment 1730976
> 
> 
> Instead of fighting with her like a woman hating Incel u should’ve tried to fuck (forcefully)


Did you not realize she is black? Ew bro


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> Did you not realize she is black? Ew bro


She also had bulging bug eyes


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 13, 2022)

Autism.


----------



## Scammer (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> Did you not realize she is black? Ew bro


Black? She looked white with that hair but either way she looks young and has a fuckable tight body


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jun 13, 2022)

she was triggered and came up to you because you were laughing at tinder profiles?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> she was triggered and came up to you because you were laughing at tinder profiles?


Yeah, we were walking out of our seats because it was our stop, she stopped us and said something like ''could you not be so disrespectful of women'', we just continued and me being me (i had already been kicked out of 1,5 stores that day) i was low inhib enough to say something like ''no thanks'' and kept on walking. Closed the cabin door behind me and in front of the door me and my friend exploded into a massive cagefest, she must've heard because she came down. For whatever reason she addressed me despite me not being the one saying nigger and talking least about Tinder. I guess it's because my friend, who you can see in the video is very timid around people, while i tell them to fuck off right away.

The result is this


----------



## incel1616 (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 1730958
> 
> tbh cage @Lars @TRUE_CEL @PubertyMaxxer @coolguy1 @eduardkoopman @Alexanderr


this shit was weird indeed bro i don't experience this in korea


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Black? She looked white with that hair but either way she looks young and has a fuckable tight body


she looked like 35 or something she had bulging bug eyes you shoulda seen


----------



## incel1616 (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> she looked like 35 or something she had bulging bug eyes you shoulda seen


she was probably 23-25 if i have to guess


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

incel1616 said:


> she was probably 23-25 if i have to guess


27 sharp take it or leave it


----------



## Shako Mako (Jun 13, 2022)

OP calls a mixed race girl "nigger" and posts a video of her standing up for herself on an obscure internet forum as revenge.


----------



## incel1616 (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> 27 sharp take it or leave it


probably


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> Yeah, we were walking out of our seats because it was our stop, she stopped us and said something like ''could you not be so disrespectful of women'', we just continued and me being me (i had already been kicked out of 1,5 stores that day) i was low inhib enough to say something like ''no thanks'' and kept on walking. Closed the cabin door behind me and in front of the door me and my friend exploded into a massive cagefest, she must've heard because she came down. For whatever reason she addressed me despite me not being the one saying nigger and talking least about Tinder. I guess it's because my friend, who you can see in the video is very timid around people, while i tell them to fuck off right away.
> 
> The result is this


based. some of these hoes nowadays are used to guilt tripping people into submission and when it doesn't work they don't know what to do.


----------



## incel1616 (Jun 13, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> OP calls a mixed race girl "nigger" and posts a video of her standing up for herself on an obscure internet forum as revenge.


no it was like me and @RODEBLUR where just making fun of girls cause we always do and then she started being like that out of nowhere


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> OP calls a mixed race girl "nigger" and posts a video of her standing up for herself on an obscure internet forum as revenge.


No, OP is minding his own business with friends, random girl stops us before our stop, we tell her to effectively mind her own business, she follows us down and has a sperg moment.

Are you a cuck?


----------



## incel1616 (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> No, OP is minding his own business with friends, random girl stops us before our stop, we tell her to effectively mind her own business, she follows us down and has a sperg moment.
> 
> Are you a cuck?


next time we see her we gonna beat her up


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

incel1616 said:


> next time we see her we gonna beat her up


she already looked deformed enough i think it's possible we might've not been the first


----------



## incel1616 (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> she already looked deformed enough i think it's possible we might've not been the first


jfl


----------



## jaw_is_law (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> She starts off by saying something about me filming.
> 
> I reply saying, I want to film you because I find you very strange and I want you to go back to your seat.
> 
> ...


why cant femcels just mind they own damn business?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> why cant femcels just mind they own damn business?


exactly


----------



## Shako Mako (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> No, OP is minding his own business with friends, random girl stops us before our stop, we tell her to effectively mind her own business, she follows us down and has a sperg moment.
> 
> Are you a cuck?


No i'm not a cuck, I'm an incel.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> No i'm not a cuck, I'm an incel.


You bring shame to the Incel name and community. You are behaving like a redditor

You are hereby banished


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 13, 2022)

she aint look to bad also whats a good beginner cycle


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jun 13, 2022)

You have a good voice. You should've insulted her more imo, you were too nice


----------



## Manu le coq (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> She starts off by saying something about me filming.
> 
> I reply saying, I want to film you because I find you very strange and I want you to go back to your seat.
> 
> ...


What a surprise 2 subhumans making fun of other subhumans,


----------



## JBcollector (Jun 13, 2022)

Why we're you filming women in the Gynocentric hell of Germany


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> she aint look to bad also whats a good beginner cycle


Don't ask me plus she was ugly fr


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 13, 2022)

Lol at the posh R.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> You have a good voice. You should've insulted her more imo, you were too nice


i really wanted to but people would turn against me, she could say what i said to authorities and it would be even worse if i were still recording

i stayed neutral emotionally but real to see what she would do when caught on tape

she was more hostile and derogatory before i started filming


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> Don't ask me plus she was ugly fr


my bad bro also if you say so


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> Lol at the posh R.


Whose


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> my bad bro also if you say so


nah she srs had bug eyes

covering her face for a reason


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> What a surprise 2 subhumans making fun of other subhumans,


Didn't you say you were black in another thread?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

JBcollector said:


> Why we're you filming women in the Gynocentric hell of Germany


This is Netherlands and i started filming her after she randomly came up to me, followed me while insulting me


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> Whose


Kinda both. But yours mogg


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> Yeah, we were walking out of our seats because it was our stop, she stopped us and said something like ''could you not be so disrespectful of women'', we just continued and me being me (i had already been kicked out of 1,5 stores that day) i was low inhib enough to say something like ''no thanks'' and kept on walking. Closed the cabin door behind me and in front of the door me and my friend exploded into a massive cagefest, she must've heard because she came down. For whatever reason she addressed me despite me not being the one saying nigger and talking least about Tinder. I guess it's because my friend, who you can see in the video is very timid around people, while i tell them to fuck off right away.
> 
> The result is this


You're an actual god. Too bad I'm too jacked for anyone to try shit against me in public like that else I'd just call her a fat ugly bitch and knock her out if she retaliated


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> This is Netherlands and i started filming her after she randomly came up to me, followed me while insulting me


Would not had been bad, if she put you on her snap, with your Instagram account name.

Imagine the gained followers potential


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> What a surprise 2 subhumans making fun of other subhumans,


You'd worship that mixed niggress


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> You're an actual god. Too bad I'm too jacked for anyone to try shit against me in public like that else I'd just call her a fat ugly bitch and knock her out if she retaliated


Based as fuck


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> Would not had been bad, if she put you on her snap, with your Instagram account name.
> 
> Imagine the gained followers potential


True I was thinking of this


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> Based as fuck


All I do is look at members profiles at the gym and laugh at how ugly the foids are every shift.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> True I was thinking of this


It's better to be known ( even for " bad"/ negative).
Than to be invisible, like most men


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> All I do is look at members profiles at the gym and laugh at how ugly the foids are every shift.


They all have massively inflated egos too


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> It's better to known ( even for " bad"/ negative).
> Than to be invisible, like most men


Indeed but i have this come naturally to me, this forum and another i was on in 2016

I need to be in a real spotlight for the notoriety to actually be worthwhile and not just some corner of the internet


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> They all have massively inflated egos too


That's why I do it


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> That's why I do it


Little things more based than shattering a foid into a million pieces mentally

Years of cope crashing down upon them


----------



## JBcollector (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> This is Netherlands and i started filming her after she randomly came up to me, followed me while insulting me


Oh ok but why did she randomly harass you like that


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 13, 2022)

JBcollector said:


> Oh ok but why did she randomly harass you like that


i was laughing while swiping on tinder with a friend


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 13, 2022)

JBcollector said:


> Oh ok but why did she randomly harass you like that


She woke


----------



## mortis (Jun 13, 2022)

why did op get banned?


----------



## Mewton (Jun 13, 2022)

Wait 

If this is you who's recording the video?


----------



## 6.5PSL (Jun 13, 2022)

You're fucking crazy. Why are you filming her? Typical person that should be on .is and not here


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jun 13, 2022)

6.5PSL said:


> You're fucking crazy. Why are you filming her? Typical person that should be on .is and not here


so he has proof in case things escalate since she was quite clearly harassing him while he was just going about his business. that's all we can do as men. we gotta fear for our lives nowadays. it's brutal.


----------



## Chad1212 (Jun 13, 2022)

Shits golden

If I only knew nazi language tho


----------



## incel1616 (Jun 13, 2022)

Chad1212 said:


> Shits golden
> 
> If I only knew nazi language tho


is not german it's dutch


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 13, 2022)

incel1616 said:


> no it was like me and @RODEBLUR where just making fun of girls cause we always do and then she started being like that out of nowhere


@incel1616 and @RODEBLUR are the same person.


----------



## BearBoy (Jun 13, 2022)

God i hate this language and country


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jun 13, 2022)

Fucking insufferable annoying bitch. Probably thought she was being a hero. And her saying 50k people would see it if she did the same shows how privileged they are and how massive these females ego is


----------



## Deleted member 16833 (Jun 13, 2022)

Did OP get banned for this video?


----------



## Bvnny. (Jun 13, 2022)

Brownmistake said:


> Did OP get banned for this video?





mortis said:


> why did op get banned?





Alexanderr said:


> @incel1616 and @RODEBLUR are the same person.


----------



## Deleted member 16833 (Jun 13, 2022)

I dont follow @Bvnny.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 13, 2022)

Tbh she seemed attractive. You should have tried to fuck her instead


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (Jun 13, 2022)

Dat mag je niet zeggen, schatje.


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (Jun 13, 2022)

Man its been like 7 years since I last spoke dutch lmao. had to watch the video again just to get used to the dialect


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Jun 13, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 1730958
> 
> tbh cage @Lars @TRUE_CEL @PubertyMaxxer @coolguy1 @eduardkoopman @Alexanderr


what in the netherlands


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jun 13, 2022)

isn't that the dutch lanauage? disgusting language.


----------



## Mewton (Jun 13, 2022)

You have a mogger voice ngl


----------



## TITUS (Jun 13, 2022)

She saw you being a manlet framelet and her eugenic instincts got turned on.


----------



## Dystopian (Jun 13, 2022)

snicker


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 15, 2022)

Low inhib mogger. Ondertussen zou die teef niks hebben gezegd als je wat over Indiase mensen had gezegd. Dan had ze meegelachen. O wee als je wat over zwarten zegt, dan is het meteen problematisch. Hypocrieten, zulke wijven. Laatst zat ik ook in de trein en gingen een groep blanke wijven Indiase mensen belachelijk maken door hen accent te gebruiken. Wedden dat die teef in de video en alle andere zogenaamde anti-racisten daar niks van zouden zeggen als zij het zagen?


----------



## edodalic29 (Jun 15, 2022)

I would have stomped her to death


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jun 15, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> zogenaamde anti-racisten daar niks van zouden zeggen als zij het zagen?


zuden zeggen zigen zagen


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jun 15, 2022)

6.5PSL said:


> You're fucking crazy. Why are you filming her? Typical person that should be on .is and not here


This tbh
If i'm on a train and someone would start filming me without any good reasonl, I'm gonna make them eat their phone jfl

EDIT: Nevermind, i read now the reason


----------

